# My enclosure



## Brazilian_Magewick (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey all!

This is my enclosure, Yes I know my camera on my phone yields only awesome quality pictures No need to remind me_ (sarcasm)_. Anyway, I have all these awesome sticks and fake plants in my enclosure but my ghost nymph wants nothing to do with them. How can I make my foliage more attractive to my mantis? I'd love to see her climb on something other then the sides of the cage (which includes the mesh net on top.)







Other info about the cage

Day temps: 80-85

Night time 74- 76

Humidity stays at about 60% tho I still mist it twice a day

The blue things on the side of the cage are cloth ventilation holes, just added them because water wasn't evaporating and as a result mold was growing on the old sticks (all my old sticks were thrown away).


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 19, 2012)

If there is mold growing, add more openings if it persists and cut back on the misting. Enclosures that are almost all solid, unlike a net cage, retain the moisture rather well and the mantids do not need much in the way of misting, especially if there is a moisture holding substrate.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 19, 2012)

Most mantises go and perch in the highest spot in the enclosure, you can make it as aesthetically appealing as you want but most mantises prefer a nice high spot  regardless if you decked out their enlcosure, that is why a simple 32oz container is preffered for younger instars...

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Brazilian_Magewick (Oct 19, 2012)

Rich S said:


> If there is mold growing, add more openings if it persists and cut back on the misting. Enclosures that are almost all solid, unlike a net cage, retain the moisture rather well and the mantids do not need much in the way of misting, especially if there is a moisture holding substrate.


There was mold but It was because my enclosure was poorly vented, but It should be fine now.



AndrewNisip said:


> Most mantises go and perch in the highest spot in the enclosure, you can make it as aesthetically appealing as you want but most mantises prefer a nice high spot  regardless if you decked out their enlcosure, that is why a simple 32oz container is preffered for younger instars...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Andrew


My nymph is either an L2 or L3 Ghost mantis. Do you Think that My enclosure is too big for my mantis?


----------



## Mvalenz (Oct 19, 2012)

Your enclosure should be 3x the length of the mantis for the height and 2x the length of mantis for the width of the enclosure. If it is too big it won't be able to find food. But if it has no problem finding food bigger is always better.


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 19, 2012)

You could also try seeding with springtails to control the mold, they LOVE mold.


----------



## Brazilian_Magewick (Oct 19, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Your enclosure should be 3x the length of the mantis for the height and 2x the length of mantis for the width of the enclosure. If it is too big it won't be able to find food. But if it has no problem finding food bigger is always better.


So I should keep my mantis in a deli cup for now and then put it in this enclosure when it's older?

EDIT



Golden State Vivs said:


> You could also try seeding with springtails to control the mold, they LOVE mold.


Can I do that with coco bark substrate?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Oct 19, 2012)

You should be able to keep it in a larger enclosure, but make sure that the food is able to reach where the mantis likes to stay. Smaller containers make feeding time more efficient, as the mantis will encounter its food more frequently and the chances of the food item dying before it ever comes in contact with the mantis decreases. With single ghost mantids, a smaller container is usually better, as they tend not to move to their food unless they're not eating as much as they need to be eating.


----------



## aNisip (Oct 19, 2012)

Since it is probably eating houseflies (if not, this would be a good source of food because it will find its way to your mantis) the enclosure is fine, but if you're feeding pinhead crix (crickets) then it will have a more difficult time eating...this is why most 32oz containers are the way to go until the bigger instars...(if u have multiple mantids that require seperate housing and don't have much room, the luxurious tanks and hex containers aren't really an option (and the 32oz are much easier to clean)) ....but I'm assuming that this is either your only mantis or one of few, then this setup is perfect....  

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## Brazilian_Magewick (Oct 19, 2012)

What a helpful Community,

I can comfortably say that my mantis will be fine in this enclosure. Thanks for the information/clarification.


----------

